# Bike related purchase? in this economy...



## mtb888 (Aug 2, 2006)

It has always been that most of my spending money goes to bike parts, shorts, jersey, bike trip, bike this, bike that. Lately, I completely stopped. Though I have a pretty secure job in health care, I feel like I should really save money. How about you? Has anyone made a good purchase lately?


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Connie talked me into CW-X tights.  But it's mostly because my old crappy tights are destructing. I've had all my gear needs pretty well dialed in over the last couple years so now I'm pretty much coasting in 'maintenance mode' for a while.

Husband is in manufacturing- for now- so the wolf is at the door. This ol' farm girl isn't easily beaten though... The garden is getting bigger this year, the expenses are pared down, the cars are all paid for, the credit cards disappeared over a decade ago, money is accumulating in the bank while we can sock it away, and the mortgage is on par or less than the cheapest rent in the area. Here's to lowering heat bills once spring comes!


----------



## Epic Eli (Dec 4, 2008)

I just got in to fr, I used to ride xc only. So a couple of weeks ago I bought a new bike Jamis Bam2, it's an 08 so I got a realy good deal, but now that I got the bike I needed the accesories, I bought a ff helmet, pressure suit, five.ten shoes, some more shirts, goggles... Yes I am concern about the economy, I didn't pay a full price for any of the above. My husband is freaking out, he is trying to have as much as he can in the bank for a rainy day. And every day another package is coming for me, I think he is about to serve me the paper. lol. But I think I'm all set now and all that left to pay is for the lift ticket.


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

I have a new Wilier Izoard road bike.

I won't claim it's the best financial move in the world, but I have a secure job, fairly low rent and other bills, it makes me happy and hopefully helps keep my wonderful shop's doors open as a nice side benefit.


----------



## mtb888 (Aug 2, 2006)

Way to stimulate the economy ladies :thumbsup: 
I wish I have lots of money saved somewhere, may in the Swiss Bank and just buy all sorts of good deals.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Well, you could always put it in an empty Swiss Miss cocoa can on the shelf... about as safe as a bank, and almost as much interest as a savings account.


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

Our economy is crap because the media scared everyone, so now everyone is saving, which is lowering spending, which making companies lay off workers because there is no demand for the products they are making, so they lose their houses and the cycle continues. Spend!!


----------



## oaba35 (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm doing my part...new derailleurs last week (that was a looong overdue upgrade). Plus it was time to replace my Camelbak, gloves, floor pump, and chain cleaning tool. Threw in a pair of socks for good measure! The two times I was in the local shop to drop and pick up my bike I was the only one in there. It is technically the "off season" but there really is no off season in S. Carolina so it makes me wonder how much the shop is hurting as a result of the current times. I'm carefully considering my purchases and staying well within my budget but still spending here and there.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

mtb888 said:


> Has anyone made a good purchase lately?


Yes:


----------



## Swthrtsuzy (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm in imminent danger of losing my job (staff accountant for a construction company) but I agree that the economy sucks because people aren't spending, so I went and bought a new Specialized Safire Comp, and I'm in the process of turning my HT into a singlespeed, so I have all that buy, PLUS I'm looking to do a custom build on a 29er, so I have all that to buy. Maybe my LBS will love me so much after all that that they'll hire me when I get laid off.


----------



## BuckshotJones (Aug 25, 2008)

...I bought a soda...


----------



## Swthrtsuzy (Sep 1, 2008)

BuckshotJones said:


> ...I bought a soda...


Yeah, and a Stumpjumper Expert, as I recall. :nono:


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm saving for a new crankset...it is what it is, it'll get better..right now things are crap economically.


----------



## mtb888 (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't think saving money is that bad of idea. We overspend on regular basis anyway. I am saving so that I have 6 months of cushion. I can wait to purchase my single speed for later since it is in the "want" category and not in "need" category, though it's tempting...


----------



## Sambolina (May 15, 2007)

I am not spending on bike stuff unless I have to. Trying to make stuff last longer and just holding on to my cash. As they say Cash is King. I am still trying to take vacations, go on road trips and ride, ride, ride. I still have my eye on a new bike but it may be a used one at this point unless I can get a real good deal on a new one that I want.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

new wtb wheelset for me, too good of a deal to pass up and under 200 bones. Although I am trying to force the S.O. to purge the garage of old bike parts on ebay.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

There are areas where I've tried to cut my personal spending.... but bike related stuff is not one of them. Not that I just buy anything and everything that I want, or don't look for sales, but I'd expect my bike related spending to be pretty similar this year to previous years.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

I was lucky enough to have hubby buy me a new Epic earlier this year, and he continues to upgrade it with lighter parts and different tires for me to try out.

He's also getting a new Specy HT soon. 

Unfortunately we also found out we owe big time on taxes. 

Next up? Trying to save for taxes next year :\


----------



## ivorygorgon (Feb 1, 2009)

DH and I both bought bikes, we just picked them up last Sunday. I got a GF Tassajara and he got a GF Cobia. We still need to take them out on the trail.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh boy, I'm really helping out then.
New bike on the way. And I mean 2009 new.


----------



## BuffaloSprocket (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm trying to build a sizable emergency cushion now, so I won't allow myself to spend on a new ride until I hit my savings goal., then I'm planning on saving for a few months more and using that for a Jet 9 before going back to socking away cash.

I have a non thread related question: What doe DH stand for? Not in the down hill sense but when used referring to one's spouse? 

BS


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

BuffaloSprocket said:


> I have a non thread related question: What doe DH stand for? Not in the down hill sense but when used referring to one's spouse?
> 
> BS


Dear Hubby or [email protected] Husband depending on the context

Edit: In this context Dear Hubby or Darling Hubby. New bikes always put you on the good list, LOL.


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

I am looking at a new light FS right now. I have discussed my concerns about the economy with the DH but he is completely behind me getting a new bike. We do have some in savings and both have jobs. I am not pulling this from savings (or at least very little of it). It is money from our left over taxes after our two credit cards get paid off (and they are pretty low). 
He said you could lose your job in a good economy also. We got savings, hopefully the other one would still keep their job and in the end what I will spend on a new bike is not going to save or sink us.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

I haven't bought anything bike related lately but will be helping to support the economy of my American friends through a mtn bike trip to a desert-like (i.e. warm, sunny and dry) area over the Easter long weekend


----------



## goldilox (Jul 28, 2008)

I did my part in stimulating the economy- bought a Trek 8000 WSD (HT) and have been upgrading a few of the parts. I figured either throw money into the up-keep of the old bike, which was going to be quite the money pit for little return, or start from scratch. Plus the price tag on this one was nothing in comparison to some of the higher end full suspension XC bikes. Hopefully it pays off!


----------

